# Big Brothers discriminates against Hunters/sportsmen



## lowandslow (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought I'd drop in from the Rec climber forum to vent. I was dropped from the Big brother program after 2 years. They changed the rules and now have a no tolerance policy on weapons. For 50 years they allowed the Big, Little and parents to decide if the "little" could shoot bows, slingshots or firearms. Now our local branch has deemed sportsmen to be unfit mentors, even outlawing knives and blades (sawblades?) Apparently it's a local decision. If you guys get time and feel like supporting our sport, give them a POLITE call 319 235 9397, I'd sure appreciate it, Thanks


----------



## lowandslow (Sep 12, 2013)

lowandslow said:


> I thought I'd drop in from the Rec climber forum to vent. I was dropped from the Big brother program after 2 years. They changed the rules and now have a no tolerance policy on weapons. For 50 years they allowed the Big, Little and parents to decide if the "little" could shoot bows, slingshots or firearms. Now our local branch has deemed sportsmen to be unfit mentors, even outlawing knives and blades (sawblades?) Apparently it's a local decision. If you guys get time and feel like supporting our sport, give them a POLITE call 319 235 9397, I'd sure appreciate it, Thanks



Oh man, That's terrible!, I'll sure call them : )


----------



## lowandslow (Nov 8, 2013)

me too!


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 9, 2013)

In this area they have been running adds on TV wanting big brothers and sisters. Must be a big group of tree hugging sissys there.

 Al


----------



## srb08 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yep, hunting and fishing are evil endeavors not to be tolerated. Teaching our children about the outdoors is unconscionable. 
I'm surprised any of us lived past puberty without the liberal do gooders telling us what to do and how to believe.


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 11, 2014)

We're lucky or fortunate, in that our State Constitution guarantees our rights to hunt and fish. They don't mess with us at all. Thank goodness our founding fathers put it in writing in 1777.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Feb 14, 2014)

Big Brother probably infiltrated by HSUS and PETA wackos. HSUS and PETA are fund-raising scams.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 14, 2014)

That is just rediculous, being outdoors hiking, camping, shooting, hunting and fishing etc. is not for all, but a kid that has no access to and is never exposed to it at all will likely never persue it after they mature. IMO gun safety and handling should be taught to all and at an early age for a variety of reasons. Any kind of activity in the great outdoors is better than any computer game that most kids are so absorbed into these days. The choice of activities should be up to the kids, not restrictive administrators. Let the kids decide if they'd like to participate.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Feb 14, 2014)

lowandslow said:


> I thought I'd drop in from the Rec climber forum to vent. I was dropped from the Big brother program after 2 years. They changed the rules and now have a no tolerance policy on weapons. For 50 years they allowed the Big, Little and parents to decide if the "little" could shoot bows, slingshots or firearms. Now our local branch has deemed sportsmen to be unfit mentors, even outlawing knives and blades (sawblades?) Apparently it's a local decision. If you guys get time and feel like supporting our sport, give them a POLITE call 319 235 9397, I'd sure appreciate it, Thanks


looks like a case begging for a lawsuit. sometimes these morons simply need to be educated.


----------



## krushing73 (Feb 14, 2014)

Unreal. What's this country becoming? You can drive a car down a freeway at 70 mph with the kid but you can't shoot a target with him. Nuts !!!


----------



## lowandslow (Feb 15, 2014)

70 mph on a motorcycle is fine? chopping up carrots is too dangerous?


----------

